# What's the status of the Chama after the 2k flows?



## mark_vanis (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish i knew... it could be interesting what screaming left looks like... or end of bridge...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I don't think 2k for a day or two is going to do much besides move some sandbars around, if that even. Its a fairly sizeable riverbed, historically (pre 20th century) used to huge floods some years. Everything is likely to be the same, and even at those flush flows they were probably nothing more than your average class II rapid- some fun waves and random holes but still very easy....

We ran the day stretch at 1800ish a few years ago and it didn't feel like that big of a flow....


----------



## mark_vanis (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess i will just have to go and find out


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> I don't think 2k for a day or two is going to do much besides move some sandbars around, if that even. Its a fairly sizeable riverbed, historically (pre 20th century) used to huge floods some years. Everything is likely to be the same, and even at those flush flows they were probably nothing more than your average class II rapid- some fun waves and random holes but still very easy....
> 
> We ran the day stretch at 1800ish a few years ago and it didn't feel like that big of a flow....


Agreed. 2000 from the dam isn't going to change anything. A big rain event that causes side canyons to run is the sort of thing that creates/changes rapids.


----------



## mark_vanis (Aug 7, 2013)

now that I am thinking of it i can not wait to try it out my self!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

paddle from El Vado to Chavez last weekend and it was low but still had clear lines. What exactly do you want to know?

There was another group floating to Big Eddy


----------

